# ANGRY Drivers



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?

I am not looking to cause a raucous or anything, I am simply curious and learning from the negativity as well as the positive folks, that`s hit.

Thank you all!

DW


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Angry? Who's angry?
We love this gig. Every one of us


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


You could check out the 10,000 other "If you don't like it why don't you quit" posts for possible answers. One suggestion anyway.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


It's all an illusion to keep new people away...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


Consider the angst something like co-workers going to a bar after work and compaining about their horrible employer, but they are stuck in their jobs and have to put up with it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> Thank you all!
> 
> DW


For the same exact reason you are. "Make great money, be your own boss, work when you want to and get your side hustle on." 
Barely 3 years ago not one Uber X driver ever heard the word livery or the phrase fare for hire. Just like you will be very soon there are more than 400,000 new business owners operating personal or leased vehicles for pennies a miles. Nearly 100% of Uber drivers never had one mile of experience in the transportation industry and now there are almost 1/2 million "professional" drivers.
Most drivers were too ignorant to understand the transportation industry before joining Uber and wait until their personal experiences finally make them come to reality. Just hope that one of those personal Uber experiences isn't a health or financial tragedy.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not angry this is just a good place to blow off steam.
You can find a lot of positivity in this Forum, but you got to let the negative stuff roll right off of you, and there's plenty of that going around too


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes there's a lot of anger on this board. But it's not nearly as bad as the anger on the eBay board when I used to do eBay. That was a whole level beyond this. lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Yes there's a lot of anger on this board. But it's not nearly as bad as the anger on the eBay board when I used to do eBay. That was a whole level beyond this. lol


Let me guess: eBay sides with buyers and not sellers?
Hmmmmm, where have I seen that kind of treatment of the people making you money?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh no its a blast. Just remember that a grappling hook is not against the Uber TOS unlike firearms.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Just like people in the medical field, teachers, retail etc where they have to be all smiles and sugar coated most of the time. They need a place to vent. This is ours.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Really easy to spit fiery hatred when you wait in cue for an hour to get a 5 mile trip, no tip, wants to stop at a liquor store, tolls weren't reimbursed, & oh yeah, pax is a d-nozzle.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am merely doing this to kill time at night. I am a very active person and get very board and restless. I do not need to do it, I just took advice from a friend; and here I am!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I am merely doing this to kill time at night. I am a very active person and get very board and restless. I do not need to do it, I just took advice from a friend; and here I am!


This does not mean that in time you won't also be "angry"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This is more FUN...
Than a barrel of monkeys...

Well almost...
A barrel of monkeys IS...
a lot of FUN to be had...
Rakos


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This does not mean that in time you won't also be "angry"


I understand that. I have had frustrations just last week as I am starting my second month tonight. I am just asking why you are driving if you are so pissed off. You can simply quit and figure something else out. It is not a job, it is your business.


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

I heard Arabs, Asians and East Indians tip well? Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Phil Turless said:


> I heard Arabs, Asians and East Indians tip well? Let us know how it goes for you.


HA HA!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I understand that. I have had frustrations just last week as I am starting my second month tonight. I am just asking why you are driving if you are so pissed off. You can simply quit and figure something else out. It is not a job, it is your business.


People hating their job/boss is nothing new. You dont just quit. You can. But most of the time you suck it up and do the best you can.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I understand that. I have had frustrations just last week as I am starting my second month tonight. I am just asking why you are driving if you are so pissed off. You can simply quit and figure something else out. It is not a job, it is your business.


Many posters here have quit, or severely cut back on the hours spent Ubering. You may not realize this, but Uber cut rates down to almost nothing not too long ago.

Many drivers started this gig when it actually paid well. A lot of them gave up other jobs and/or financed vehicles just for Uber, only to have the rug pulled out from under them without warning.

Other members drive taxis and have watched their family business destroyed by Uber. Some own medallions that were once worth a fortune and are no longer.

Most, myself included, simply dislike the methods employed by Uber to control, trick and manipulate drivers. We see what a great idea rideshare is and we know that it could be really great for everyone. .. if done properly. Uber's methods are terrible. We keep driving because we hope that someone else will take over, or Uber will change.

For many people, quitting and doing something else is easier said than done. There is a lot of hatred and contempt for Uber. ... and Uber has earned every ounce of it.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Really easy to spit fiery hatred when you wait in cue for an hour to get a 5 mile trip, no tip, wants to stop at a liquor store, tolls weren't reimbursed, & oh yeah, pax is a d-nozzle.


Why would anyone in their right mind wait in (the airport?) queue for an hour? Lack of personal responsibility here thus making a very bad decision to stay in queue.

I live a couple of miles from the airport and there are always over fifty drivers in queue. When I first started driving, I thought my first ride would always be an airport queue ride, got there, went up in queue from around fifty to forty after twenty minutes. I left after that and never came back. The chances of getting a pax within an hour is slim to none, more like close to a couple hour wait, yet these idiot drivers are willing to wait!



Cableguynoe said:


> People hating their job/boss is nothing new. *You dont just quit. You can.* But most of the time you suck it up and do the best you can.


You do/should if it's true that a lot of full timers are making less than min wage working ten to twelve hours a day.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind wait in (the airport?) queue for an hour?


I used to ask this same question. Then I came to realize that many of those drivers are not physically there.
For those of us not willing to cheat the system, I agree that the airport is a waste of time.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

To answer your question 'why is there so much negativity on this site?" I'd like to suggests a few reasons:

First off, don't assume the tone of a few frequent posters reflects the quiet majority.

I believe the biggest reason folks are negative is that they're simply tired, burned out from too many hours behind the wheel.

Some folks are simply lonely trolls who seek comfort in making everyone else miserable 

Some folks are taxi drivers who are unhappy watching Uber make the traditional taxi company go the way of the buggy whip. Taxi regulators hate us as only a spurned bureaucrat can.

Finally there are those who can't quite make the adjustment from wage slave to free entrepreneur.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I'm not angry. I'm just from Philadelphia!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Angry? Who's angry?
> We love this gig. Every one of us
> 
> View attachment 126523


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Bean said:


> I used to ask this same question. Then *I came to realize that many of those drivers are not physically there.*
> For those of us not willing to cheat the system, I agree that the airport is a waste of time.


Maybe so but there are many many cars in the airport waiting lot. After an airport drop off, I'd glance over to the TNC lot and it seemed always full of cars waiting. So I would say there are just a few percentage that are "willing to cheat the system" but many more drivers that are willing to wait one to two hours or more for a ride at the airport. Not sure how this could be at all profitable.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind wait in (the airport?) queue for an hour? Lack of personal responsibility here thus making a very bad decision to stay in queue.
> 
> I live a couple of miles from the airport and there are always over fifty drivers in queue. When I first started driving, I thought my first ride would always be an airport queue ride, got there, went up in queue from around fifty to forty after twenty minutes. I left after that and never came back. The chances of getting a pax within an hour is slim to none, more like close to a couple hour wait, yet these idiot drivers are willing to wait!
> 
> You do/should if it's true that a lot of full timers are making less than min wage working ten to twelve hours a day.


I dislike the airport scene, but i have to admit, i make more money there than elsewhere. Somehow i usually get 15+ mile rides to and from.
When near the airport, i only linger if i have other things to do: meal time, paperwork, reading ect. Then yes i wait the hour but i am busy doing something else, ping comes before i know it. Some folks clean up the car there. Some folks socialize there (eghads).

Trick is to not wait for pings. You will go mad waiting for pings. But yes, those who foxus on the airport do so for a reason. Less trips, more miles.
Ymmv lol.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> To answer your question . . ..


Well there we go. The corporate response. Have you been on vacation Karen? We have missed your corporate responses soooo much. . . NOT!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> I dislike the airport scene, but i have to admit, i make more money there than elsewhere. Somehow i usually get 15+ mile rides to and from.


Maybe more dollars per ride, but for dollars per hour, probably not which is what counts, at least for part timers.



El Cemento said:


> When near the airport, i only linger if i have other things to do: meal time, paperwork, reading ect. Then yes i wait the hour but i am busy doing something else, ping comes before i know it. Some folks clean up the car there. Some folks socialize there (eghads).


I used to do that without waiting for hours on end for a ping. If I don't get a ping in a few minutes, I bust out my laptop, do work for my other job. And if I was on the laptop for more than 15 minutes, I call it a day for driving.



El Cemento said:


> Trick is to not wait for pings. You will go mad waiting for pings. But yes, those who foxus on the airport do so for a reason. Less trips, more miles.
> Ymmv lol.


Less trips, more miles, but way more hours. Maybe for a full timer, waiting a couple hours at a time may not be bothersome but for part timers which most drivers are (and should be!), it is just not viable.

But as you wrote earlier, they all have their reasons...


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Finally there are those who can't quite make the adjustment from wage slave to free entrepreneur.


Oh yeah, this would def be the corporate response 
Good, I am glad if the company pays attention here. Great place to learn truth, excellent opportunity for worker feedback, should they choose to actually listen and use the info wisely.

You are correct Karen, drivers are often burnt out behond the wheel, too many hours. That says a lot more about trying to make a living wage than you might care to admit. Every single time i worked longer hours, it was in desperation trying to cover expenses and eke out a little extra. Uber has ground down our profit so miserably that excessive hours are necessary just to make ends meet.
Uber knows exactly how much each of us are driving. Look within for the solution...

Others are simply trolls? That is incredibly weak as a response. Ignored.

Others are cabbies bent on upsetting Uber drivers? Again, ignored.

The transition from wage slavery to impoverished free entrepreneur, here you are onto something. But it is all about weak pay and driver saturation. That is on Uber.

I would posit that the complaints here are the tip of the iceberg, only one out of many actually takes the time to complain, and these complaints are indeed very real and very honest. The complaints here are likely representative of the community at large. Most of what i read is valid and on point.
This isn't trolling it is insight.
I advise you don't dismiss this free feedback and use it wisely.

I like Uber, wish it paid more, I am very positive around pax always, but with fellow drivers I am going to speak my mind. This forum is an excellent place to do so, and the grievances here are very very real by hard working decent folks.
I highly suggest not being so dismissive of our reality.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> Oh yeah, this would def be the corporate response
> Good, I am glad if the company pays attention here. Great place to learn truth, excellent opportunity for worker feedback, should they choose to actually listen and use the info wisely.
> 
> You are correct Karen, drivers are often burnt out behond the wheel, too many hours. That says a lot more about trying to make a living wage than you might care to admit. Every single time i worked longer hours, it was in desperation trying to cover expenses and eke out a little extra. Uber has ground down our profit so miserably that excessive hours are necessary just to make ends meet. *Uber's greed is killing us.*
> ...


LOL, at "Uber's greed is killing us"!

Personal responsibility here again. Maybe you got in driving when it was very profitable and had a taste of it or you did not. Either way, don't blame Uber's greed for your own bad decision of continuing to drive. Uber can continue to pay you less profits because drivers like you that are willing to continue to drive for it.

And no, I don't work for Uber corporate.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Maybe more dollars per ride, but for dollars per hour, probably not which is what counts, at least for part timers.
> 
> I used to do that without waiting for hours on end for a ping. If I don't get a ping in a few minutes, I bust out my laptop, do work for my other job. And if I was on the laptop for more than 15 minutes, I call it a day for driving.
> 
> ...


What i mean is at the end of the day i make out doing airport runs, that includes the hours waiting. Perhaps the difference is i often don't work in the city, so waiting is unfortunately part of my scene in either place i end up. But yeah, overall comparing apples to apples, i have been doing better, ie earning more for the same length day, when i do some airport runs. Totally location specific im sure. And i have only a few airport days under my belt so who knows in the long haul. Admittedly, i haven't had any short runs out of the airport. That would in fact totally suck. So i see your points.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> What i mean is at the end of the day i make out doing airport runs, that includes the hours waiting. Perhaps the difference is i often don't work in the city, so waiting is unfortunately part of my scene in either place i end up. But yeah, overall comparing apples to apples,* i have been doing better, ie earning more for the same length day, when i do some airport runs.* Totally location specific im sure. And i have only a few airport days under my belt so who knows in the long haul. Admittedly, i haven't had any short runs out of the airport. That would in fact totally suck. So i see your points.


Yes, there are always exceptions.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> It is not a job, it is your business.


 I don't view driving for Uber a business of my own. Any dummy can drive.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I don't view driving for Uber a business of my own. Any dummy can drive.


The business part of it is how you manage your time, money, and vehicle. This is not just driving.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> The business part of it is how you manage your time, money, and vehicle. This is not just driving.


 But that's just common sense. Not much to it.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> But that's just common sense. Not much to it.


Surprising, there are a fair amount of fools out there with no common sense. I once asked an employee to get an electric extension cord as we were 15 feet short of the outlet. He comes back with an 2 foot electric splitter (one into three). Go figure...


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> But that's just common sense. Not much to it.


Maybe for you, for others it's a struggle. You can do bare minimum driving and get by, or you can ramp up your professionalism and conduct this more like a business for sure. I see some members here really step it up and it's inspiring.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> Maybe for you, for others it's a struggle. You can do bare minimum driving and get by, or you can ramp up your professionalism and conduct this more like a business for sure. I see some members here really step it up and it's inspiring.


Exactly.

On another note, how are your tips in San Francisco? We get a lot of visitors from your city and of the thirty or so pax from San Francisco, I received one tip when I drove for Lyft.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Exactly.
> On another note, how are your tips in San Francisco? We get a lot of visitors from your city and of the thirty or so pax from San Francisco, I received one tip when I drove for Lyft.


Tips have been almost non-existent, regardless of location, in my experience.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> Maybe for you, for others it's a struggle. You can do bare minimum driving and get by, or you can ramp up your professionalism and conduct this more like a business for sure. I see some members here really step it up and it's inspiring.


This guy gets it.
I've given up trying to explain to people here (and another site) that this can be more than just driving around. Some people seem like they actually want to be miserable though and attack anyone expressing positive gains.


----------



## LinnyVan (Sep 6, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind wait in (the airport?) queue for an hour? Lack of personal responsibility here thus making a very bad decision to stay in queue.
> 
> I live a couple of miles from the airport and there are always over fifty drivers in queue. When I first started driving, I thought my first ride would always be an airport queue ride, got there, went up in queue from around fifty to forty after twenty minutes. I left after that and never came back. The chances of getting a pax within an hour is slim to none, more like close to a couple hour wait, yet these idiot drivers are willing to wait!
> 
> You do/should if it's true that a lot of full timers are making less than min wage working ten to twelve hours a day.


My thoughts exactly! I waited in the queue once. I made $8 driving a guy to Venice Beach after waiting 30 minutes in the queue and then another 20 minutes to get back into LAX period I don't get it I don't get it at all! I drop off and drive up Sepulveda and always get another ride within a half an hour or less. What I really don't understand are the people waiting for Uber to save 20 bucks? Really? Is it worth the aggravation?



El Cemento said:


> Maybe for you, for others it's a struggle. You can do bare minimum driving and get by, or you can ramp up your professionalism and conduct this more like a business for sure. I see some members here really step it up and it's inspiring.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


I quit after 7 weeks of this nonsense gig and am at peace and not angry or stressed anymore.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


Google, " Uber Driver Retention Rate".


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I still like this gig, to remain happy I am driving less and cherry-picking hours now.
Working less than i had hoped to, and def understand the frustrations of trying to make this work financially.

But the gig is fun. The pay is the bummer. So it really is up to Uber to keep it interesting.

But i also believe in responsibility for one's own happiness. I am in control of my own destiny. I would rather not be an angry person because ultimately i recognize my happiness is my responsibility.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Come back in two months.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> To answer your question 'why is there so much negativity on this site?" I'd like to suggests a few reasons:
> 
> First off, don't assume the tone of a few frequent posters reflects the quiet majority.
> 
> ...


Karen, how would you classify me?

I'm not tired. I rarely drive anymore.
I'm not a troll.
I'm not lonely. Been with Mrs Jagent since 85.
I'm not a taxi driver.
I've been self employed since 1981.

You forgot a category. It's a category that 99% of the users here belong to -

Intelligence. We're angry because we're smart. We're smart enough to see how great rideshare could be. We know that it should pay enough to make us happy and keep passengers happy. We're smart enough to know when we're being taken advantage of.

But go right ahead and ignore us. Pretend we don't exist. That's what Travis wants to hear, right?

I don't think you forgot about intelligence. I think you purposely omitted it.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


Its all about the bejamins (AKA $100 BILLS BEN JAMIN FRANKLIN)


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Intelligence. We're angry because we're smart. We're smart enough to see how great rideshare could be. We know that it should pay enough to make us happy and keep passengers happy. We're smart enough to know when we're being taken advantage of.


With all due respect to a moderator of this forum, at the end of your paragraph should read; "But we are not smart enough to move on." Therefore maybe it is more like a lack of "intelligence"!

Present company excluded, of course!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Havoc said:


> With all due respect to a moderator of this forum, at the end of your paragraph should read; "But we are not smart enough to move on." Therefore maybe it is more like a lack of "intelligence"!
> 
> Present company excluded, of course!!


You know. . That could be true also. .lol


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Havoc said:


> With all due respect to a moderator of this forum, at the end of your paragraph should read; "But we are not smart enough to move on." Therefore maybe it is more like a lack of "intelligence"!
> 
> Present company excluded, of course!!


Meh... Some of us smelt the BS coming (up front pricing and POOL/Line) and saw it was the beginning of the end.

But we know that certain sporting events and concerts are worth going out and driving for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Google, " Uber Driver Retention Rate".


Its more pitiful than Uber Pay !



CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


Because Uber took a wonderful thing and turned it into crap !

Like the Garden of Eden is now a slum !



Cableguynoe said:


> Angry? Who's angry?
> We love this gig. Every one of us
> 
> View attachment 126523


RECRUIT YOUR FRIENDS !

NO NEED TO TIP !

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

IMO - there is a very vocal minority that post most of the negativity...possibly full timers? I would feel the same way if I did this 40 or more hours a week, or needed the money for a mortgage or utilities or food, instead of for my discretionary income. We part-timers can cherry pick our hours and seem relatively happy with the gig...but quiet about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cindym said:


> IMO - there is a very vocal minority that post most of the negativity...possibly full timers? I would feel the same way if I did this 40 or more hours a week, or needed the money for a mortgage or utilities or food, instead of for my discretionary income. We part-timers can cherry pick our hours and seem relatively happy with the gig...but quiet about it.


Part time is anything less than 12 hours a day . . .


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

you forgot europeans


----------



## McNutt2K10 (Oct 9, 2016)

Phil Turless said:


> I heard Arabs, Asians and East Indians tip well? Let us know how it goes for you.


Yet to get a tip from anyone of those nationalities.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> Meh... Some of us smelt the BS coming (up front pricing and POOL/Line) and saw it was the beginning of the end.
> 
> *But we know that certain sporting events and concerts are worth going out and driving for.*


I never thought that trying to get pax from a sporting events and/or concerts would be that profitable. My thought would be you would only get one pax albeit most likely a surge ride. Finding the pax would be a huge pain (or the pax finding you) and then trying to get out of the huge cluster f*ck of traffic and spectators/concert goers all leaving the same time.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I never thought that trying to get pax from a sporting events and/or concerts would be that profitable. My thought would be you would only get one pax albeit most likely a surge ride. Finding the pax would be a huge pain (or the pax finding you) and then trying to get out of the huge cluster f*ck of traffic and spectators/concert goers all leaving the same time.


Depends on your city, depends on your skill, depends on your pax.

For me in Atlanta I contact the pax and if there's an easy pickup that's step one on cancel no cancel
Step two is destination... If it's stupid aka minimum fare AND in the direction of the cluster then cancel
Step three advanced warning I'm taking a longer route because I'm not sitting in the cluster (in Atlanta there is at least 1 street that leads to the "hood" at all venues; go there, hit the interstate or back road, more money and pax tend to tip for mad navi skills)

If the pax has an issue with step three... Cancelled

It's pretty easy and since Uber is making itself less and less profitable I find myself giving fewer and fewer f*@#s about acceptance/cancellation rates.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


God how I hate you!











CenCal559 said:


> I am merely doing this to kill time at night. I am a very active person and get very board and restless. I do not need to do it, I just took advice from a friend; and here I am!


Waterboarded by uber?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


Most of us have to. When you consider taxes in California like myself, unless I'm making about 25 dollars an hour, it's just not worth it to get a real job and have to show up at 6 am and deal with a boss. We do it, we complain, we like it, we hate it, rockstar position on Spotify is currently filled.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Most of us have to. When you consider taxes in California like myself, unless I'm making about 25 dollars an hour,* it's just not worth it to get a real job and have to show up at 6 am and deal with a boss. *We do it, we complain, we like it, we hate it, rockstar position on Spotify is currently filled.


Funny shit...


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Only two types of Uber drivers, those that really love it and those that don't. I bet, the ones who love it make way more money than the ones who don't. Just decide which one you want to be.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bevital said:


> Only two types of Uber drivers, those that really love it and those that don't. I bet, the ones who love it make way more money than the ones who don't. Just decide which one you want to be.


Let's see you show me the math on making minimum wage on 48c a mile 8c a minute driver rates... factoring in a reasonable facsimile of expenses, and 1/3 miles being paid. 16c a mile in costs is generally accepted to be reasonable.

Let's see the math on 16c a mile in costs, 1/3 miles being paid and 48c a mile 8c a minute going to the driver.

Crunch those numbers and tell me i'm just bitter.

I'm very happy in a cab but i would much rather be ubering. Then I wouldn't have to do 12 hour shifts and i could just log on 3-4 hours a day 6 days a week like i used to.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

If you've only got 1/3 of your rideshare miles paid you're already doing something wrong.

The fact that there are people who have been driving full time for months/years seems evidence enough to me that it's possible to make a living doing rideshare.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bean said:


> If you've only got 1/3 of your rideshare miles paid you're already doing something wrong.
> 
> The fact that there are people who have been driving full time for months/years seems evidence enough to me that it's possible to make a living doing rideshare.


Orlando is a super spread out market.

I do just fine in a taxi with 80 paid miles in 240 total driven
80 paid miles is

15 flag drops at $2.40 each or $36

80 paid miles at $2.40 a mile or $192.

45c a minute wait time with usually 30-45 minutes a day or another $13.50 (not total time in the car just time when I'm going under 20 mph)

36+ 192+ 13= $241 add on another 15% for tips and that's another $30 or so.

So $271 for 80 paid miles and 240 total driven.

Those are numbers I can survive on either independently or in a company taxi.
240 miles at 35c a mile in costs is $84 in costs independently or about $100-140 in costs driving the From the company I rent from leaving me with $187 if I'm Indy or $130-170 in a company taxi.

Th simple reality is that Orlando is super spread out. Disney world alone is the size of dan Francisco.


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


I started off strong 2015 Mr nice guy new car water candy's universal charge help with luggage hole nine . Now it's all about me just want to get paid .


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Bean said:


> If you've only got 1/3 of your rideshare miles paid you're already doing something wrong.


There's a reason I specified "rideshare miles". You're comparing apples and oranges.

You're right though, someone only doing 1/3 paid miles driving for Uber probably wouldn't make more than minimum wage.
But the business model and rules for rideshare are different than taxi. 1/2 paid miles tends to be the norm for rideshare. The game is slightly different.

Driving an Uber car the same way you would drive a taxi is not efficient. Just like driving a taxi like you would an Uber car would also not be efficient.


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> I am very curious. Since I am new, I have been looking at Google, YouTube, this forum, and I am seeing so much anger, hostility, negative; and hateful comments from the drivers.
> I am new as I mentioned, but I am still looking into whether or not I want to continue.
> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> ...


Ruckus.....the word you were looking for is ruckus. Raucous is an adjective and has a slightly different meaning. Instead of asking yourself why drivers are angry and whether or not you should keep driving, give it a try and find out for yourself. I don't think it is anger so much as venting frustration...this is the forum or outlet for venting.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bean said:


> There's a reason I specified "rideshare miles". You're comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> You're right though, someone only doing 1/3 paid miles driving for Uber probably wouldn't make more than minimum wage.
> But the business model and rules for rideshare are different than taxi. 1/2 paid miles tends to be the norm for rideshare. The game is slightly different.
> ...


The orlando area has a lot of unique problems...

A. Disney world is the size of San Francisco. No joke...

B. How many people do you think GO TO a theme park between 4 hours of it closing and an hour after it closes, how many people do you think COME FROM a theme park between the hours of half an hour before it opens to 3 hours after it opens?

How many people need rides FROM THE AIRPORT between the hours of 5:00 AM and 9:00 AM, i'm usually dropping off at least 3+ times a day during these hours. How many people go TO THE AIRPORT between the hours of 5:00 PM and midnight?

These arn't trick questions, it's a source of a MASSIVE number of empty miles driven on a daily basis. It doesn't matter if your car is yellow and has taxi-cab written on it or not, it's a generator of empty miles. When such a high % of business is like this... empty miles hit EVERYONE..

I've witnessed a single hotel load 50 taxis to the airport in less then 20 minutes.... no joke...

Name me one other city as spread out as Orlando is... I double dog dare you to...








10100 International Dr, Orlando, FL 32821- Sea world double tree

12125 High Tech Ave, Orlando, FL 32817- double tree at UCF

Disney isn't even on this map and it mostly consists of 1/3 counties that makes up the metro area.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I suggest that you align with and respond to drivers who have a more positive or optimistic viewpoint or who want to be pro active about creating some change as we are doing in NJ with a political action committee that a bunch of us drivers are launching. We choose to take action to make our driving experience safer, less risky and more productive. We don't choose to live in the fantasy world of one day it will all get better and Uber will wave a magic wand and make everything wonderful again.

The difference for the drivers in my NJ / NYC group are that we only work part time as drivers and have separate full time jobs and businesses. When you do not need to drive to pay your basic bills and keep food on the table it is a lot easier to have a healthy, humorous and balanced viewpoint of this gig.

However, the anger and piss and vinegar from many of the long term drivers who are on this site turns off so many other drivers who do not want to share or contribute. its a pity that so many drivers do not participate on this site in a more optimistic way as we would hear from a greater diversity of voices.

You can always hit the ignore button so that you don't have to read comments from specific drivers. I recommend doing that if you object to the toxic angry comments from specific drivers.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> These arn't trick questions, it's a source of a MASSIVE number of empty miles driven on a daily basis...


Fair points by friend. Based on what you're saying, and the fact that rates are even lower in O-Town than most places, I would say driving for Uber fulltime in Orlando is not sustainable. But then, that's precisely why your car is yellow so I don't need to tell you that.



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The difference for the drivers in my NJ / NYC group are that we only work part time as drivers and have separate full time jobs and businesses. When you do not need to drive to pay your basic bills and keep food on the table it is a lot easier to have a healthy, humorous and balanced viewpoint of this gig.


I would have to agree. Most of the fulltimers are stressed out because they're fighting over scraps to survive.
Like many, I thought I'd be special and overcome the statistics but I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up switching to part-time for my own sanity before I hit my first year.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bean said:


> Fair points by friend. Based on what you're saying, and the fact that rates are even lower in O-Town than most places, I would say driving for Uber fulltime in Orlando is not sustainable. But then, that's precisely why your car is yellow so I don't need to tell you that.
> 
> I would have to agree. Most of the fulltimers are stressed out because they're fighting over scraps to survive.
> Like many, I thought I'd be special and overcome the statistics but I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up switching to part-time for my own sanity before I hit my first year.


"my" car is actually charcoal grey

I rent a different virtually every day. This week i've been i 3 different taxis.

I don't doubt that you can't hit a higher % of paid miles elsewhere, i wouldn't be surprised if Tampa wasn't 50%,

But you won't hit 40% in Orlando.

So you have either given up fighting with me or logic worked.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So you have either given up fighting with me or logic worked.


You made a statement that puzzled me. You followed up with facts to back up your statement. Then we both agreed on everything.
That's not a fight, that's an adult conversation. I know those are rare on this forum so it may be confusing hehe


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> My question is: If you all are so pissed off about Uber, talk all the crap, and sound like it is the worst thing in the world; why are you all doing this?
> 
> I am not looking to cause a raucous or anything, I am simply curious and learning from the negativity as well as the positive folks, that`s hit.
> 
> ...


All you need to do is look at my name, profile, and posts to get your answe to this question. This existence of this forum is the direct result of the rideshare model used by UberLyft which -by design -isolates drivers and then employs various gamification strategies and other manipulative tactics aimed at controlling driver behavior. The rates paid for rideshare are abysmal, and the standardized support systems are mostly broken, robotic, passive aggressive. The outcome of all this is an army of angry drivers pitted against the companys, against the PAX who pay us, and each other with no outlet for release. We come here to vent. 
Welcome home!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bean said:


> You made a statement that puzzled me. You followed up with facts to back up your statement. Then we both agreed on everything.
> That's not a fight, that's an adult conversation. I know those are rare on this forum so it may be confusing hehe


Just stay on the left coast of Florida and i'll have no problems with you 

It's amazing how i didn't even have to give you facts, i gave you broad generalizations and you still saw the light...


----------

